# Funktioniert dieser Gaming PC mit allen Komponenten?



## Duschjenkovic (4. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich will mir demnächst einen neuen Gaming PC kaufen. Ich habe mir bereits einen konfiguriert:
*Angaben zum PC:*
Rhino Game i7575Gehäuse: Inter-Tech GM-X02 Netzteil: 600 Watt Xilence XP600R6 Netzteil (80+) Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2V Prozessor: Intel Core i5 7500 4x 3.4GHz Prozessor Kühler: Xilence Performance C I250PWM Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4 PC-2133 Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX1060 6144MB Festplatte: 1000GB SATA-III 7200rpm 32MB Cache Laufwerk: DVD-Brenner 24x fach Cardreader: Cardreader 24 in 1 - 3,5" intern Soundkarte: - Onboard Sound - WLAN Optionen: AVM Fritz!WLAN USB Stick N, 300 Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band
Dazu will ich mir einen 144 Hz Monitor kaufen:
*Monitor: Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 61 cm (24 Zoll)*
*Hier noch die Beschreibung von Amazon:*
144 Hz Panel und Reaktionszeit von 1ms ideal für die Wiedergabe von schnellen Bildfolgen in Videos und Games Bildschirmgröße: 61 cm (24 Zoll) im 16:9 Format, Unterstützt NVIDIA Vision 2 glasses kit Auflösung: 1920 x 1080 Pixel, Full HD, 3D Ready Herstellergarantie: 2 Jahre bei Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon.de. Bei Verkauf und Versand durch einen Drittanbieter gelten die Angaben des jeweiligen Verkäufers Lieferumfang: Acer Predator GN246HLBBID 61 cm (24 Zoll) Monitor schwarz, Netzkabel, Kurzanleitung, VGA-Kabel, Garantiekarte
Verbinden würde ich den Monitor mit einem DVI-D Kabel den 144 Hz Monitor "voll" zu nutzen.
*Hier wäre das Kabel:*
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00D3MRC6C/ref=twister_B00HQKQK6U?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Dazu noch Tastatur und Maus was aber nicht weiter relevant ist.
*Meine Frage:* 1. Wird der PC in Kombination mit dem Monitor laufen? 2. Habe ich das richtige Kabel (DVI-D) um auch den 144 Hz Monitor vollständig nutzen zu können? Und wenn ja, sind auch alle Komponenten (Grafikkarte, Motherboard .. etc.) dafür geeignet.
Ich habe leider nicht viel Erfahrungen mit PC..
und noch 3. Ich spiele Hauptsächlich CSGO aber auch Spiele wie Far Cry, GTA 5. Werden diese Spiele auch mit einer ordentlichen Auflösung bzw. mit 200+ FPS laufen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Was genau meinst du mit "konfiguriert" ? Hast du die Teile selber ausgesucht, oder ist das eine Website, wo du aus einem Vorschlag heraus einzelne Dinge anpassen kannst? Was soll dr PC kosten?

Zu den Fragen;

1) Laufen wird der PC einwandfrei, die Frage ist halt, ob man da nicht je nach Preis noch was abändern sollte.
2) ja, das Kabel passt, kein Problem. Du wirst aber bei modernen Games nicht 144 Bilder pro Sekunde mit dem PC schaffen. Die 144 Hz sind halt dafür da, dass der Monitor Bilder schneller anzeigen kann als bei nur 60Hz, sobald sie "fertig" berechnet sind.
3) CS GO dürfte mit vielen FPS laufen, die älteren Far Cry auch, GTA 5 aber auf keinen Fall, das läuft mit maximalen Details in Full HD bei ca 40 FPS mit so einem PC, bei "hohen" Details mit mehr, bei mittleren noch mehr usw. - aber ich vermute du meinst eher "viele FPS" ODER gute Optik und dann halt nur 40-60 FPS, oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2017)

Lol, sorry, aber wenn ich solche Anfragen lese, dann schüttelt es mich jedes Mal. Möchtegern-Pro Gamer fragt andere Leute nach Güte von Fertig-PC. Kapier ich nicht ... (sollte er als Pro-Gamer doch sowas als erstes wissen). 

Ja, Counterstrike kann man mit dem Teil sicher mit 200FPS irgendwie spielen. Allerdings, wozu? Einbildung! Weil der Monitor max. 144 FPS anzeigen kann so oder so blödsinn. Auch wenn Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer dann immer irgendwelche Reaktionszeiten von sich angeben. Physikalisch alles Quatsch! 

Aber meinetwegen, sollen sie sich einen Pro-Gamer Monitor für teures Geld kaufen, der dann eine miese Bildqualität hat, hauptsache das Ding hat viel Hz. Pro Gamer werden sie dadurch noch lange nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Antwort von Duschjenkovic, die verloren gegangen ist:



			
				Duschjenkovic schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon einmal für deine Antworten.
> Aktuell kostet der PC 825€ ich habe ihn auf der Seite www.rhino-computer.de mehr oder weniger selbst konfiguriert.
> Es gibt schon fertige PC die man aber noch etwas abändern kann. Wie z.b 16GB statt 8GB Ram.
> GTA 5 habe ich noch nicht, aber ich will vielleicht in der Zukunft mal die ein oder andere Runde spielen da CSGO immer weniger Spaß macht.
> ...



ok, also wenn du den PC von Grund auf selber zusammenstellen kannst, dann würde ich eher einen Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X nehmen, dazu ein Board mit B350-Chipsatz (steht im Namen immer mit dabei) und ein Netzteil, das nur 400-500W hat, aber solide Markentechnik bietet, zb von be quiet oder das Corsair mit 450 oder 550W. Und beim CPU-Kühler lieber den mitgelieferten von Intel bzw. AMD nehmen, oder direkt einen, der mind 20-25€ kostet, sonst bringt das nix. Der Rest wäre aber ok. 

hier wäre ein AMD-PC, bei dem du u.a. den Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X nehmen kannst, dazu dann das andere Netzteil, eine GTX 1060, ein B350-Board und mehr RAM. Dann kommst du allerdings eher auf 950€. Falls der Preis ok ist, wäre das aber eine deutlich zukunftssicherere Lösung als ein Core i5 von Intel. Und an sich solltest du auch die ca. +40€ für eine SSD mit 240Gb investieren. Ohne SSD sollte man heutzutage keinen "guten" PC kaufen.


@Spiritogre: falsches Katzenfutter gefressen, oder was zickst du rum? Wo outet er sich denn bitte als Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer? Er will nur einen Gaming-PC mit möglichst viel Power, mehr nicht. Was kann er dafür, FALLS einer ihm was von wegen "200 FPS plus" erzählt hat?


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spiritogre: falsches Katzenfutter gefressen, oder was zickst du rum? Wo outet er sich denn bitte als Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer? Er will nur einen Gaming-PC mit möglichst viel Power, mehr nicht. Was kann er dafür, FALLS einer ihm was von wegen "200 FPS plus" erzählt hat?



Die Logik diktiert aber doch schon, dass 200FPS nichts bringen, wenn nur 144FPS davon überhaupt angezeigt werden (außer "ruckeln" vielleicht, da ungerader Teiler). Davon ab muss man halt Pro Gamer sein, wenn man von den 144 FPS wirklich profitieren will und übermenschliche Reaktionszeiten haben.

Davon ab, rein rechnerisch ist eine Reaktionszeit von 0.112 Sekunden das Minimum (Reizaufnahme im Rezeptor 1 - 40 ms; Übertragung zum Kortex 1 - 100 ms; zentrale Vorgänge 70 - 300 ms; efferente Übertragung 10 - 20 ms; Latenzzeit des Muskels 30 - 70 ms - Quelle: arsmartialis.com) das schaffen aber nur Profi-Rennfahrer und echte Counterstrike Profispieler. 
Bei 60 Hz stellt der Monitor alle 16 ms ein neues Bild dar. Also gut 10 Mal schneller als Menschen reagieren können.


----------



## Duschjenkovic (4. September 2017)

Hm danke für deinen Rat. 
Allerdings habe ich nur eine begrenzte Auswahlmöglichkeit auf dieser Seite.
So konnte ich nur einen Intel Core Prozessor nehmen.

Ich habe ihn bereits bestellt allerdings habe ich noch einen stärkeres Netzteil eingefügt (Crosair 650 Watt).
SSD habe ich nicht, natürlich ist der PC schneller aber darauf lege ich eher weniger Wert und als Student bin ich finanziell leider etwas eingeschränkt. 
Ich hoffe ich habe dennoch eine gute Wahl getroffen und was die Intelligenzbestie @Spiritogre angeht kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und es dezent ignorieren.

Danke für deine Zeit @Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Logik diktiert aber doch schon, dass 200FPS nichts bringen, wenn nur 144FPS davon überhaupt angezeigt werden (außer "ruckeln" vielleicht, da ungerader Teiler).


 ja und? Das hat er ja auch nicht gesagt. Er hat wohl nur im Vorfeld erfahren, dass ein ordentlicher PC bei CS GO 200FPS schafft, also möchte er Tipps für Hardware, mit der das geht, weil er dann weiß, dass es ein guter PC ist. Das heißt doch nicht, dass er meint, die 200 FPS "bringen" ihm spielerisch bei 144Hz einen klaren Vorteil und schon gar nicht, dass er SICH für einen Pro-Gamer hält... ^^

Das, was er danach auch noch schrieb (ging wohl durch einen Fehler verloren, siehe mein Posting), sollte sein wahres Anliegen auch klarer machen als sein erstes Posting. 

Ansonsten kann es natürlich auch sein, dass irgendwer ihm was vom Pferd erzählt hat von wegen "200 FPS" - das ist aber noch kein Grund so zu tun, als wäre ein sich selbst überschätzender Möchtegern-Pro. Da hat sich der Möchtegern-Pro eher im Vorfeld eingemischt


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Duschjenkovic schrieb:


> Hm danke für deinen Rat.
> Allerdings habe ich nur eine begrenzte Auswahlmöglichkeit auf dieser Seite.
> So konnte ich nur einen Intel Core Prozessor nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hier der PC mit Ryzen, den mich meinte - hatte den Link vergessen!

https://www.rhino-computer.de/product_info.php?products_id=367


Und du brauchst kein "stärkeres" sondern "besseres" Netzteil: das 450W Corsair reicht dicke, ist aber hochwertiger als das 600W Xilence. Als CPU solltest du nicht nur einen Core i5 nehmen - wenn, dann einen i7 oder eben Ryzen 5 1600 / 1600X, denn der Core i5 hat nur 4 "Threads", das ist für die Zukunft zu wenig.


----------



## Duschjenkovic (4. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Logik diktiert aber doch schon, dass 200FPS nichts bringen, wenn nur 144FPS davon überhaupt angezeigt werden (außer "ruckeln" vielleicht, da ungerader Teiler). Davon ab muss man halt Pro Gamer sein, wenn man von den 144 FPS wirklich profitieren will und übermenschliche Reaktionszeiten haben.



Das habe ich nie gesagt. Ich bin ein ganz normaler Gamer der derzeit mit einem Office PC (2011) und einem 19 Zoll Benq spielt. 
Dennoch habe ich fast den höchsten Rang erreicht. Da ich grundlegend ein sparsamer Mensch bin habe ich mir gedacht ich werde für mein Hobby etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen um annehmbar spielen zu können. In Csgo hatte ich 80 Fps und Far Cry 4 40 FPS alles was mehr als 100 FPS hat ist völlig ausreichend. 
Abgesehen davon erwähnte ich, dass ich in Zukunft auch mehr "Storygames" wie Far Cry , Witcher 3 etc spielen will GTA 5 war nur ein Beispiel und sollte es nicht laufen habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit. Ich will einfach nur eine annehmbare Grafik und keine Lags in Games wie Far Cry, da CSGO auf Dauer sehr nervig ist. (Besonders die keinen rage Kids - ...   ? )


----------



## Duschjenkovic (4. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hier der PC mit Ryzen, den mich meinte - hatte den Link vergessen!
> 
> https://www.rhino-computer.de/product_info.php?products_id=367
> 
> ...



Ich habe ihn leider schon vor 1 1/2 h bestellt   ich denke/hoffe aber, dass der I5 auch seinen Zweck erfüllt.
In Zukunft ( 6< Jahren) kann es halt sein, dass er für die ein oder anderen Prozess etwas länger benötigt.
Damit hätte ich kein Problem, da ich nur wichtige Dokumente (Studium) und ein paar Games auf dem Rechner haben werde. 
Also er wird nicht zugemüllt, weshalb er hoffentlich sein Geld wert ist.


----------



## Duschjenkovic (4. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Logik diktiert aber doch schon, dass 200FPS nichts bringen, wenn nur 144FPS davon überhaupt angezeigt werden (außer "ruckeln" vielleicht, da ungerader Teiler). Davon ab muss man halt Pro Gamer sein, wenn man von den 144 FPS wirklich profitieren will und übermenschliche Reaktionszeiten haben.



Mir wurde einzig und allein gesagt, dass ein 144 Hz Monitor ein "flüssigeres" Gameplay bietet.
+200 fps werde ich nur in CS erreichen was mir davor schon bewusst war.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2017)

Duschjenkovic schrieb:


> Mir wurde einzig und allein gesagt, dass ein 144 Hz Monitor ein "flüssigeres" Gameplay bietet.
> +200 fps werde ich nur in CS erreichen was mir davor schon bewusst war.



Du solltest dir solche Monitore aber vorher anschauen, ob du lieber ein schnelles, flüssigeres Bild oder eine gute Bildqualität bevorzugst.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Duschjenkovic schrieb:


> Mir wurde einzig und allein gesagt, dass ein 144 Hz Monitor ein "flüssigeres" Gameplay bietet.
> .


 Das stimmt auch. Und wenn du nicht einen Monitor mit besonders guter Bildqualität als direkten Vergleich danebenstellst, wird Dir der Monitor auch einwandfrei gefallen, denn es ist ja nicht so, dass das Modell ein Schwarz anzeigt, das eher Steingrau aussieht, oder ein Orange, das eher wie Braun wirkt...  Du würdest fürs gleiche Geld halt vom Bild her vermutlich "bessere" Monitore finden, dafür halt ohne den Vorteil des etwas flüssigeren Bildes bei Bewegung - übrigens auch bei normalen Windows-Sachen: bei mir hat mal die Maus irgendwie "geruckelt", nur ganz leicht, und dann hab  ich gemerkt, dass der Monitor durch einen kleinen Fehler nur mit 60 statt der gewohnten 144 Hz lief


----------



## Duschjenkovic (4. September 2017)

Danke für deine hilfreichen Antworten 
naja ich hoffe, dass ich nach dem Informatik Studium in der Lage bin, mir den nächsten PC selber zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Schneeerich (6. September 2017)

Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## xCJay (6. September 2017)

Also im Informatikstudium lernt man wenig über PCs. 

Aber der PC ist absoluter Schrott. Auf gar keinen Fall kaufen. Schreib ne Mail und stornier das Teil wieder. Mit dem PC wirst Du in keinem Fall glücklich werden.
Mainboard ist absolut unterste Kategorie und bietet kaum Features und Funktionen. 
Der CPU Kühler da ist nicht besser als nen Intel Boxed Kühler.
Die CPU ist jetzt schon Mist. 4 Kerne und 4 Threads sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß, für das gleiche Geld gibt es mit nem Ryzen 5 1600 6 Kerne mit 12 Threads, da ist die Zukunft. 
Und das ist nicht so das es in 5 Jahren nen Unterschied macht, das macht in vielen Spielen jetzt schon einen riesen Unterschied. 
Welche Grafikkarte ist verbaut? Bestimmt das billigste und heißeste Custom Design. Nicht zu empfehlen. 

Also auf gar keinen Fall bestellen. Ich würde es so machen für einen vernünftigen, zukunftstauglichen PC:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600
ASRock B350 Pro4
16Gb DDR4 RAM
nVidia GTX1060 6Gb (Palit JetStream, Gainward Phoenix, Zotac AMP)
120Gb SSD + 1Tb HDD
Sharkoon VG4-W Gehäuse (oder was Dir optisch gefällt)
beQuiet Pure Power 10 400Watt
Windows 10


----------

